# @ gallons of Valvoline Synpower...$4.98AR



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

I scored two Gallons of Valvoline Synpower 5W-30 for the Goat for $4.98 net.

It is GM4718M compliant. 


---------From Slickdeals---------------------------------------
Here's how to do it....
Valvoline SynPower Full Synthetic Motor Oil - 2 gallons for $4.98 AR + tax/postage at Checkers/Kragen/O'Reilly
That comes to 62 cents per quart! (Before tax & postage.) Synthetic oil often costs $6-7/qt.
This is a high quality synthetic oil & these prices are unmatched in my experience.
There is a slight YMMV, you need a Checkers/Kragen/Schuck's/O'Reilly near you & you need to sign up for Valvoline's engine guarantee.

Here's how it works:
Register your car at Valvoline Engine Guarantee
Select Valvoline SynPower for the 300,000 mile guarantee.
Be sure to use Enrollment Code "ORLY2141" - it affects the terms & amount of rebate for which you qualify. This is VERY IMPORTANT! It's on 'Page 3 of 3' when you enroll, at the top of the page above Make/Model/etc. After you've completed the third page, be sure to 'Click Here for Special Offer' - that's your rebate! I qualified for a $25 rebate with purchase of two gallons - without the code, I believe $20 for the purchase of 10 quarts or three gallons was the best you could do. If you have a higher mileage car, you may not get as good a rebate offer. My car has about 14,000 miles. I also signed up my girlfriend's car & got the same offer.

Next, go to the Checkers/Kragen/O'Reilly near you (hopefully you have one) & buy two gallons of Valvoline SynPower Synthetic Motor Oil for $14.99/gal. I have Checkers in Las Vegas - when I asked the manager, he said all O'Reilly brands should have the same deal until May 25. (I'm looking at the local ad while writing this.) It's on the back page of the ad, in smaller type next to the Valvoline Conventional oil listed for $9.99/gal. You can use the store locator at http://www.kragen.com/StoreLocato...?chain=CSK or http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/f...ocator.oap to find one in your area. Be sure to use BOTH locators as they do not cover the same stores - you may find O'Reilly shows a store where Kragen does not (or vice versa).

Finally, fill out the paperwork, mail in the rebate & wait patiently. It's a very good price for this oil on its own; the rebate makes it absolutely phenomenal.

Here's the final math:
Buy two gallons of Valvoline SynPower $29.98
Sign up for Engine Guarantee rebate $25.00
Total cost before tax/postage expense $ 4.98
------------------------------------------------------


I know we've alot of Mobil 1 fans here...but GM 4718M is all I need to see.

Regards....Greg 

PS...Do not forget the promo code or your rebate form will be 20 dollars for 3 gallons; not 25 for 2.


----------

